# Weekend Outing and a surprise encounter



## robbins.photo (Sep 27, 2014)

So I hit the zoo today, couldn't stay long unfortunately but managed to get a few shots.  

Promised a friend some kitty shots so we'll start with those:




20140927 192 by robbins.photo, on Flickr




20140927 243 by robbins.photo, on Flickr




20140927 244 by robbins.photo, on Flickr




20140927 124 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


And a couple of Gorilla's for Raj:




20140927 452 by robbins.photo, on Flickr




20140927 688 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

And then, as I rounded the corner, imagine my surprise when I ran into Snerd.




20140927 814 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

He seemed a little shocked as well... lol


----------



## BillM (Sep 27, 2014)

I thought that last one was a selfie


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 27, 2014)

great photos..


----------



## Designer (Sep 27, 2014)

I see you learned your lesson about not letting him hold your camera.


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

BillM said:


> I thought that last one was a selfie


haha, true/  leo is the best)


----------



## pjaye (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm so jealous you got to meet and photograph Snerd!!!

Great kitty shots!  I'm so jealous of the snow leopard.  There are none at our zoo.

Your friend is very happy right now.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 27, 2014)

#2 and #3 are the best, but the whole set is good!!!


----------



## baturn (Sep 27, 2014)

Very nice. I always enjoy your visits to the zoo. #2 for me.


----------



## Mathew Mantas (Sep 27, 2014)

Amazing pictures, as always! #1 and #3 are my favourite. Colors, composition, everything.


----------



## snerd (Sep 28, 2014)

Dood.......... you scared the crap out of me!!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 28, 2014)

BillM said:


> I thought that last one was a selfie



Nope, more of a distant relative thing there.. lol



dannylightning said:


> great photos..



Thanks Danny, had a lot of fun - hoping to get back for some more today.



Designer said:


> I see you learned your lesson about not letting him hold your camera.



I'm thinking maybe if he's good this year maybe Santa will bring him a bridge camera.. lol



symplybarb said:


> I'm so jealous you got to meet and photograph Snerd!!!
> 
> Great kitty shots!  I'm so jealous of the snow leopard.  There are none at our zoo.
> 
> Your friend is very happy right now.



Good deal.. always good to keep her happy.  I mean I'm sure those rumors of people who didn't suddenly vanishing aren't true.. but still.. lol



FITBMX said:


> #2 and #3 are the best, but the whole set is good!!!





baturn said:


> Very nice. I always enjoy your visits to the zoo. #2 for me.





Mathew Mantas said:


> Amazing pictures, as always! #1 and #3 are my favourite. Colors, composition, everything.



Thanks guys, greatly appreciated.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 28, 2014)

snerd said:


> Dood.......... you scared the crap out of me!!!



I just wish you hadn't flung it at me after the fact.. lol


----------



## snerd (Sep 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Dood.......... you scared the crap out of me!!!
> ...


Dood, that's what we do!


----------



## pjaye (Sep 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> QUOTE].
> Good deal.. always good to keep her happy.  I mean I'm sure those rumors of people who didn't suddenly vanishing aren't true.. but still.  [\QUOTE]
> 
> Those aren't rumors


----------



## BillM (Sep 28, 2014)

She's right, nobody has seen me in years


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 28, 2014)

Always love the Snow Leopard shots, but the color on the Jag just pop.  #3 Sweetness!


----------

